# Too many strains for one grow journal, grow journal



## dman1234 (May 13, 2011)

Here is my current grow.

3 larry og .

1-DF Critical +
1-DF Blu Widow
1-Burmese Kush
2-TH Darkstar
1-HD Fruity
4-my own seeds NL X unknown.

All are 5 weeks old, some girls have shown sex but im waiting on the the others, some have been topped and some left alone.


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (May 13, 2011)

Thats quite a spread Dman, GL.. so can we name the unknown? Do we win prize's ??


----------



## dman1234 (May 13, 2011)

Thx Ozzy, go ahead name away, i'd give you a prize if i could, i do have 140 of those beans left.  :hubba:


----------



## dman1234 (May 13, 2011)

And the best fan EVER!






Not hard to tell whats going on in the room in the background


----------



## tcbud (May 13, 2011)

Looking good wonderful there....

That is quite a line up!

I have quite a handful of some crossed NL seeds too, NL x Amethyst + Purps.  I sure like the NL strain.


----------



## Locked (May 13, 2011)

Glad to see someone other then myself running way too many strains...... 

I am in....just don't let anyone sit on me....:holysheep:


----------



## dman1234 (May 13, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Glad to see someone other then myself running way too many strains......
> 
> I am in....just don't let anyone sit on me....:holysheep:


 
Blame it on the tude and there darn freebies, 

Thanks Tcbud and HL.


----------



## dman1234 (May 13, 2011)

So some buddies always ask me if i can get them some clones from 

" My clone connection "  LOL

so here they are.


----------



## Locked (May 13, 2011)

Nice tray O future Dank.....


----------



## 420_Osborn (May 13, 2011)

Are those fresh cuts or rooted clones???

They look perfect...


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (May 13, 2011)

Whitby White Lights!!! Wot do I win....


----------



## dman1234 (May 13, 2011)

420_Osborn said:
			
		

> Are those fresh cuts or rooted clones???
> 
> They look perfect...


 
Fresh cuts only about 24 hrs old.


----------



## dman1234 (May 13, 2011)

ozzywhitelufc said:
			
		

> Whitby White Lights!!! Wot do I win....


 
LOL, i have to ask why you picked Whitby.


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (May 13, 2011)

A fave place for me and my Mrs, fantastic old fishing town in  North Yorkshire, just up the road for us. famous for Fish and Chips Captain Cook and The Abbey, where The Dracula thing started.
Remember the conv from last year when you mentioned Whitby..


----------



## dman1234 (May 13, 2011)

Yes i do now, Whitby is a place close to me also, alot of places here are named after places over there.


----------



## dman1234 (May 14, 2011)

He has made an appearance in my 2 other journals, so why not this one.

No GJ is complete without a shot of "The Nuck Man"


----------



## woodydude (May 14, 2011)

The Nuck Man has a fine hair style there !
Whitby is a fantastic place, perfect for a proud Yorkshireman  from Barnsley.


----------



## dman1234 (May 14, 2011)

Okay i have found 2 males, both were from the 4 NL crosses.

2 larrys are showing  female and the third is still up in the air :confused2: 
but im pretty sure hes a male.

I have a total of 5 suspected males, and i would be happy with that after the last run of 12,  running 8 plants this time sounds good to me.


----------



## dman1234 (May 14, 2011)

woodydude said:
			
		

> The Nuck Man has a fine hair style there !
> Whitby is a fantastic place, perfect for a proud Yorkshireman  from Barnsley.


 
Funny you mentioned his hair cut, here he is today after his spring hair cut.


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (May 14, 2011)

Cute Dog Dman and typical You don't see a Tyke round these parts for ages then 2 pop up...


----------



## maineharvest (May 14, 2011)

Just when I thought I couldnt hate Spaniels anymore I see one with a Beeber haircut.  Just kidding Dman, nice lookin plants and congrates on the two female Larrys.


----------



## Rosebud (May 14, 2011)

Ozzy, very cool picture.
DMan, what have you done to your self?
Green mojo my friend.


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (May 14, 2011)

Hey Up Rosie are you good? Treat for all.....Easy,,


----------



## dman1234 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks Maine and Rose.


not much to add today, still waiting for two to show sex, and i wanna wait for some roots on the clones before i flip the lights, i may need to do some more topping depending on how long the clones take to show me some roots.


and yes they are a little thirsty, there getting thier drink on now.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 16, 2011)

Looking great :aok:


----------



## BudLover#69 (May 16, 2011)

Those look Very Nice!   If you don't flip em soon they are going to be huge


----------



## dman1234 (May 16, 2011)

BudLover#69 said:
			
		

> Those look Very Nice! If you don't flip em soon they are going to be huge


 
Thx, I will prob flip them in 5 days or so, if they need it i will top them b4 flowering, but I have head space.


----------



## dman1234 (May 18, 2011)

okay the line up is official, all the males have been tossed, I am left with.

2 larry og .
1-DF Critical +
1-DF Blu Widow
1-Burmese Kush
1-TH Darkstar
1-HD Fruity
2-my own seeds NL X unknown.

Now the fun begins, i will transplant to their flowering pots and flip the lights by friday.


----------



## dman1234 (May 24, 2011)

Here are all the girls on day 2 of flower, i will be cleaning up the lower sections today or tomorrow


----------



## Rosebud (May 24, 2011)

So damn, what were your %'s of female/ male? These look fab.


----------



## dman1234 (May 24, 2011)

Thanks Rose.

I started with 13 plants and 4 were male.

from the original 13, 2 are from fem seeds so 
out of 11 regular seeds 4 were male.

hope that makes sense. lol

i was hoping to run 8 this time but if nature gave me 9 then 9 it will be.


----------



## dman1234 (May 24, 2011)

Critical plus   and     heavy duty fruity








HDF wasnt touched it just grew like this, its half the size of the other plants and all are the same age


----------



## dman1234 (May 24, 2011)

Blue widow and TH Darkstar


----------



## Rosebud (May 24, 2011)

i wish i could do the math, but a little to looped. 70 % female, is that right? Anyway, very good. You veg like I do, big.


----------



## dman1234 (May 24, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> i wish i could do the math, but a little to looped. 70 % female, is that right? Anyway, very good. You veg like I do, big.


 


7 female of 11 regular seeds is 63.63636363636363% female


----------



## Rosebud (May 24, 2011)

Thank you. 63% is 13 % better then average. ha.


----------



## SensiStarFan (May 24, 2011)

looking good dman.  I will subsscribe and keep track.  I have 3 of those same strains you are growing out so I will definitely be subscribing.  Good luck!

-SSF-


----------



## oldsman (May 24, 2011)

Same here,I also have a Blue widow and a Burmese Kush outside in the Sun.I will keep an eye on these as well.Keep up the great work!


----------



## dman1234 (May 28, 2011)

No real need for an update but i had them all out so why not.

Pic #1 2 Larry OG





Pic 2  Critical Plus on the left, Blu Widow on right.




Pic 3 Back left TH Darkstar,back right Burmese Kush, front Heavy duty fruity.




The Room


----------



## woodydude (May 29, 2011)

Looking good dman,
I have a few of the same strains from the attitude freebies, most were just about dying in my hydro setup so I threw them into soil and they are doing ok now. One of the Darkstar has the biggest fan leaves I have ever seen, looks a totally different pheno to yours. 
Did you top them all at some point?


----------



## bho_expertz (May 29, 2011)

Have smoked some critical + from a friend and it is dutch type weed. Full of crystals and a fantastic smell. You will enjoy it for sure.


----------



## dman1234 (May 29, 2011)

woodydude said:
			
		

> Looking good dman,
> I have a few of the same strains from the attitude freebies, most were just about dying in my hydro setup so I threw them into soil and they are doing ok now. One of the Darkstar has the biggest fan leaves I have ever seen, looks a totally different pheno to yours.
> Did you top them all at some point?


 
Thanks,

some were topped and some werent, the darkstar was and it grew a little funky after i did it, its a wispy looking plant if that makes sense.


----------



## dman1234 (May 29, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Have smoked some critical + from a friend and it is dutch type weed. Full of crystals and a fantastic smell. You will enjoy it for sure.


 
Thanks 

its one of the more interesting plants im growing, huge fan leaves and very very green.


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 2, 2011)

11 days into flower, a massive forrest, more detailed pics next week when i have to pull them out of the room for clean up.


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 8, 2011)

Some shots from day 18 of flower.









some clones I threw in my wifes Aerogarden.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 8, 2011)

You have a plethora of pot. NICE dman!


----------



## SensiStarFan (Jun 8, 2011)

plants look nice and dark green, keep up the good work dman!
-SSF


----------



## thomas 11111 (Jun 8, 2011)

They look great dman.  Keep up the good wook!


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks folks.

i just wish i startred earlier, i said i wasnt gonna grow in july and August, but it looks like i will only be taking August off due to heat.


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 11, 2011)

Just took some pics, 20 days 12/12.

Look at the second pic, its gotten out of hand, it is the Tudes freebie TH Darkstar, I vegged it toooooooooo long.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 12, 2011)

Great work dman.


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks, a few more.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 12, 2011)

WOW! i may break into song, they are so lovely! Beautiumus Dman. Congrats.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Jun 21, 2011)

any updates dman?  They should be on day #30 I believe.

-SSF-


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 21, 2011)

Sure thing, an update will be coming today or tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 21, 2011)

I will actually pull them out on the weekend for a clean up and grab some indy pics then, but here they are today on day 30 of 12/12 .


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 21, 2011)

Looking great :aok:.

Those thin leaves are from which strain ?


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 21, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Looking great :aok:.
> 
> Those thin leaves are from which strain ?


 

Thanks BHO.

The 2nd pic ?

the plant on the left side?

TH Darkstar.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 21, 2011)

Looking good Dman. Lush.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 22, 2011)

She looks evil  Very nice.


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks Rose and BHO,

BHO, take a look at the second pic in post #50, thats the same plant, shes a monster.


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 24, 2011)

Here are some shots day 32 of 12.

Burmese kush


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 24, 2011)

Heavy Duty Fruity on the left and my NL cross i made on right



.


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 24, 2011)

Blu widow and critical plus, more pics tomorrow.


----------



## burner (Jun 24, 2011)

sweet dman, looks like they're coming along real nice


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 25, 2011)

I really dig those thin leaves. Going to keep a eye on the DarkStar and get some info.

They look just great dman :aok:.


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks guys,   

  here is the Darkstar, shes a mess and i will need to stake her, followed by another of my NL crosses I made, I'm really happy with them,  and one of my Larry Og's.


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks Irish, your always welcome here.


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 26, 2011)

Everyone get in the basement hall while i clean the room.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 26, 2011)

I love this picture in the hall. Lined up like the nice big marijuana soldiers they are.

looks Great Dman. Please get dressed today.


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 26, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I love this picture in the hall. Lined up like the nice big marijuana soldiers they are.
> 
> looks Great Dman. Please get dressed today.


 
OK, Dressed.


----------



## burner (Jun 26, 2011)

The hall shot is great Dman lol


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 27, 2011)

LOOKING GOOD, You that is... So, of course, are your plants. Love the new digs. Thank you for dressing properly for this stoner forum.


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks all, 

Rose, glad you like the suit.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 10, 2011)

50 Day of 12/12.

Lots of Buds.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 11, 2011)

I ran HPS and MH so some pics look greener than others, MH makes them look so green.

I see no difference in the ones that are under MH for flower, but both lights actually hit all plants on some level.


----------



## Growdude (Jul 11, 2011)

You look to be getting a P def. or Ph problem, its really took off from the pics on the 24th and 25th.

Never the less buds are looking good but might want to correct your next grow.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 11, 2011)

Good eye, LOL, not that it was that hard to see, 

my PH meter went funny on me, its corrected now, there has been improvement since i straightened it out, hopefully it doesnt affect to much


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 11, 2011)

I actually first noticed it when bud growth had slowed, since i corrected it the buds are growing again, thanks GD.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 15, 2011)

TH Darkstar from the tudes freebies is completly out of control, she wants to lay down so bad, She is 8 weeks tomorrow and showing she will need 10 weeks.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 15, 2011)

Ok I have had some issues, but things are good again and buds are growing again.

first some larry shots.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 15, 2011)

The rest. 

there is a 600 MH and HPS so some look greener but in real life they are all simillar.


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 15, 2011)

!!EXTREME!! flippin sweet stuff dman! hows that darkstar smellin????


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 15, 2011)

You got some weight in that room Dman. They all look heavy.
Is the Darkstar sativa or what? Do you remember when I grew fumar con dios and it went crazy like that, only not near the weight you have. Drove me nuts. Looks like you have her under control.
Looking great dman! Cant wait for a smoke report.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks folks, the problem with running 7 strains is its hard to get a good handle on individual odours, but i will get to know each one better at the chop.

I dont know what Darkstar is Rose, it was just a freebie, but im gonna find out, the branches are so long when they bend they allow the light to get down in the plant, the big branches are horizontal and covered in light, the pic doesnt do it justice, i gotta get one without the HPS.

Thanks again.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 16, 2011)

Here is what the site says about darkstar.

Type Mostly Indica * Purple Kush x Mazar I-Sharif
Height 120-140 cm
Yield 400-500 p.s.m.
Flowering Time 70 days


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jul 17, 2011)

WOW DMAN YOU HAVE SOME SERIOUS MONSTERS IN THAT ROOM.
t4


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks T4, i will soon be sick of trimming again.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes its nearing that time of torture for you
Pmsl.
T4


----------



## Old Hippie (Aug 21, 2011)

Very Nice Bud! 
MOJO for U:headbang2:


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks hippie.

the harvest pics for this thread can be found here for anyone interested.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57436






.


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy (Aug 22, 2011)

Awesome looking stuff!  I'm stoned right now, but all the little plants looked as a child saying "HI DAD!".  All excited to see you.  It was cute.  Anyway, before I start sounding even more stupid, your stuff is a hot mess.  That's a compliment.


			
				dman1234 said:
			
		

> Here is my current grow.
> 
> 3 larry og .
> 
> ...


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hungarian Gypsy said:
			
		

> Awesome looking stuff!  I'm stoned right now, but all the little plants looked as a child saying "HI DAD!".  All excited to see you.  It was cute.  Anyway, before I start sounding even more stupid, your stuff is a hot mess.  That's a compliment.



LMAO!


----------

